# Umbau Selva zu Selva R



## gleiser (3. Oktober 2020)

Grüß Euch, 
habe sowohl im Forum als auch im Netz gesucht. Würde gerne ein Selva zu einer Selva R umbauen. Habe gelesen, dass das gehen soll, aber weder wie noch welches Umbaukit man hier benötigt!?

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

lg


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Oktober 2020)

Sowas? 









						Formula Selva Upgrade Kit To Selva R 27.5"/29" 160 | Nubuk Bikes
					

Formula Selva Upgrade Kit To Selva R 27.5"/29" 160 bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (4. Oktober 2020)

Habe den Umbau bereits durchgeführt und es reicht der Luftkolben alleine auch. Das macht den Umbau wesentlich günstiger.

SB40214-00 Formula Air Cartridge Kit - standard travel 120-160mm Selva R 27.5" boost Fork 27.5"

Achtung: das Teil gibt es in verschiedenen Längen. Die obige Artikelnummer gilt nur für die 27,5" 120-160 mm Version!


----------



## gleiser (4. Oktober 2020)

Super danke ihr seid ein Hit. @mk33 ist der Umbau ohne Vorkenntnisse durchzuführen, oder gibt's Tücken? 
Kommt vom Gewicht dann an die ab Werk Selva R ran? 
Danke nochmal und lg


----------



## MK83 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich fand den Umbau jetzt nicht wirklich kompliziert. Es gibt sogar von Formula ein Video dazu:





Abgewogen habe ich die Gabel weder davor noch danach. Auf der Homepage von Formula werden sie jedoch mit dem gleichen Gewicht angegeben. Somit sollte der Unterschied eher marginal sein


----------



## gleiser (4. Oktober 2020)

Merci. Sieht doch unaufgeregt aus. Dann werde ich mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## ellogi (18. November 2020)

Das Umbau Kit funktioniert für die 27,5er und 29er Gabeln. Das air cartridge nur für 27,5. Einen Variante für 29er Gabeln finde ich gar nicht. Irgendwer eine Idee, dass man nicht das volle Kit kaufen muss?


----------



## ellogi (17. Dezember 2020)

FORMULA AIR CARTRIDGE KIT SELVA 27.5" BOOST PLUS/29" FORK
ARTIKELNUMMER SB40149-00

Das müsste das passende Kit für die 29er Gabeln sein.


----------



## Andi-Ja (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ist das wirklich so, dass die 29er ein anderes Catridge Kit als die 27er haben muss. Ist das nicht allgemeingültig? Schließlich wird das teurere Gesamtpaket ebenfalls für beide Laufradgrößen angeboten. Und wieso braucht man nur dieses und nicht mehr das Schraubenkit? VG


----------



## oz988 (20. Januar 2021)

hallo, kann ich eine 29er Selva auch auf 170mm "traveln"? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Angeboten werden die 29er ja nur mit max 160mm (im Gegensatz zu den 27,5 varianten). Danke


----------



## Xyz79 (21. Januar 2021)

oz988 schrieb:


> hallo, kann ich eine 29er Selva auch auf 170mm "traveln"? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Angeboten werden die 29er ja nur mit max 160mm (im Gegensatz zu den 27,5 varianten). Danke


Ich glaube die Antwort steht schon in deiner Frage.😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (22. Januar 2021)

Hi, 
wollte mal kurz meine Erfahrungen hier teilen bezüglich der Staubabstreifer, möge es irgendwem helfen.
Kurz vorab:
Die originalen Staubabstreifer wurden bei mir sehr schnell undicht und haben geölt. Zudem wurde bei Regen (warum auch immer) Schmierstoff aus den Abstreifern ausgewaschen. Das war dann nach Abtrocknen an den Standrohren erkennbar.
Ich habe dann die SKF Abstreifer eingebaut mit dem 35mm Tool von RockShox. Jahreszeitbedingt sind bisher nur ca. 200km drauf. Bisher aber sehr erfolgreich. Dicht, und es wird kein Schmierstoff ausgewaschen. Regenfahrten gabs dagegen schon viele  Reibwiderstand ist gefühlt gleich niedrig wie bei den originalen Abstreifern. 

Cheers


----------



## DhuabarBua (21. September 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mal kurz meine Erfahrungen hier teilen bezüglich der Staubabstreifer, möge es irgendwem helfen.
> Kurz vorab:
> Die originalen Staubabstreifer wurden bei mir sehr schnell undicht und haben geölt. Zudem wurde bei Regen (warum auch immer) Schmierstoff aus den Abstreifern ausgewaschen. Das war dann nach Abtrocknen an den Standrohren erkennbar.
> ...


Verzeih mir die Frage, aber kannst du mir sagen welche SKF Abstreifer du verwendet hast?
Sind das schon die 35mm Abstreifer ab MJ2008 (SID63063-0)?
Hat sich deine (positive) Erfahrung mit den Dichtungen zwischenzeitlich verändert?
Wäre klasse, wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest.

Besten Dank!


----------



## trischi24 (21. September 2021)

DhuabarBua schrieb:


> Verzeih mir die Frage, aber kannst du mir sagen welche SKF Abstreifer du verwendet hast?
> Sind das schon die 35mm Abstreifer ab MJ2008 (SID63063-0)?
> Hat sich deine (positive) Erfahrung mit den Dichtungen zwischenzeitlich verändert?
> Wäre klasse, wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest.
> ...


Hi, 
Die positiven Erfahrungen haben sich bisher bestätigt. Nach wie vor als dicht und sehr leichtgängig. 
Welche Abstreifer genau kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Habe bei lemonshox bestellt ala "bitte die passenden von skf". 35mm auf alle Fälle. 
Hoffe das war wenigstens ein bisschen hilfreich 😉
Grüße


----------



## DhuabarBua (21. September 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die positiven Erfahrungen haben sich bisher bestätigt. Nach wie vor als dicht und sehr leichtgängig.
> Welche Abstreifer genau kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Habe bei lemonshox bestellt ala "bitte die passenden von skf". 35mm auf alle Fälle.
> Hoffe das war wenigstens ein bisschen hilfreich 😉
> Grüße


Top! Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## bananana_joe (10. November 2021)

Servus zusammen , Frage: Gibt es ein Kit, mit dem man die selva coil zur selva R umbauen kann?

Das hier geht wahrscheinlich nicht?:








						Formula Selva Upgrade Kit To Selva R 27.5"/29" 160 | Nubuk Bikes
					

Formula Selva Upgrade Kit To Selva R 27.5"/29" 160 bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				




Danke schonmal! 
Gruß Marius


----------



## gleiser (10. November 2021)

Warum soll das nicht gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (10. November 2021)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Servus zusammen , Frage: Gibt es ein Kit, mit dem man die selva coil zur selva R umbauen kann?
> 
> Das hier geht wahrscheinlich nicht?:
> 
> ...


Doch geht generell. Für 27.5 Verkauf ich gerade.Du musst nur die Seiten umbauen.


----------



## bananana_joe (10. November 2021)

gleiser schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht gehen?



Weil das ja das kit von der selva zu selva R ist. Dachte für die selva coil auf Selva r bräuchte man ein anderes kit.

Also kann ich das mit diesem kit machen?


----------



## gleiser (10. November 2021)

Du baust ja nur die Federseite um und dazu räumst du alles aus und das Kit kommt rein. Wichtig, wenn du von der c kommst. Du musst die Feder auf rechts bauen, da die Feder das Rohr zerkratzt hat.


----------



## bananana_joe (10. November 2021)

Okay, perfekt. Dann werd ich mir jetzt die Selva C holen und für 200€ noch dieses Kit.
Danke Leute, schönen Abend noch. 

Gruß Marius


----------



## gleiser (10. November 2021)

Wo holst du die c?


----------



## bananana_joe (10. November 2021)

gleiser schrieb:


> Wo holst du die c?



Hab da einen Shop in Italien ausfindig gemacht. 850 Euronen wollen die haben. 29" Boost 160mm 43mm


----------



## gleiser (10. November 2021)

Hier ist die ultraviolette anscheinend kurzfristig verfügbar. https://www.starbike.com/de/formula-selva-c-coil-boost-federgabel-28.6-40-27.5-29er/
Die kostet zumeist auch ein Stück mehr als schwarz oder weiß. Ab und zu gibts bei Nubuk bikes gute Angebote. Hab für meine Selva weiße lower legs mit Buchsen und Abstreifern um 118 bekommen. Leider gesehen, dass die Preise da momentan anziehen. Aber vielleicht ist ja mal ein gutes Angebot draußen.


----------



## bananana_joe (10. November 2021)

Danke, aber ich wollte die schwarze haben.


----------



## Xyz79 (13. November 2021)

Mir ist eingefallen das bei dem Upgrade Kit das Luftventil oben nicht dabei ist.


----------



## bananana_joe (16. November 2021)

Jo, hab ich gemerkt. Für alle, die es interessiert, das ist der Lieferumfang von dem Umrüstkit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gleiser (16. November 2021)

Ich hatte meines bei eBay geschossen, da war die Ventileinheit dabei. Danke an den Verkäufer sag ich dann mal.


----------



## Nehcuk (7. Dezember 2021)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich gemerkt. Für alle, die es interessiert, das ist der Lieferumfang von dem Umrüstkit:


und das gezeigte kommt 200.- ?

weil das gezeigte ohne das ventil für die negativkammer unten bekommt man für 60.- rum (SB40215)
da passt doch irgend etwas nicht. nur das ventil der negativkammer kann doch keine 140.- kosten  🤔








Weiß jemand ob es das negativkammer-ventil einzeln gibt?


----------



## Xyz79 (7. Dezember 2021)

Nehcuk schrieb:


> und das gezeigte kommt 200.- ?
> 
> weil das gezeigte ohne das ventil für die negativkammer unten bekommt man für 60.- rum (SB40215)
> da passt doch irgend etwas nicht. nur das ventil der negativkammer kann doch keine 140.- kosten  🤔


Ich hab für das Kit 290 bezahlt als es neu raus kam.


----------



## Nehcuk (7. Dezember 2021)

ui, das ist echt gesalzen.
der air cartridge kit kommt regulär auf 76.-  und so wie ich das sehe hast du nur das negativkammer ventil zusätzlich.

bei der preispolitik komme ich nicht ganz mit  
oder übersehe ich da etwas?

hintergrund: will meine selva s umbauen (auf r) und benötige ja eigentlich nur den SB40215 + negativkammer ventil wenn ich das richtig sehe  🤔


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. April 2022)

Muss das hier nochmal rauskramen, ich will meine Selva S auch auf R umbauen. Fahre eine 27,5er.
Welches Kit ist jetzt das richtige? Formula hat mir nur das 200€ Kit empfohlen.

Gruss
Bgh


----------



## MK83 (4. April 2022)

Um mich selbst zu zitieren:


MK83 schrieb:


> Habe den Umbau bereits durchgeführt und es reicht der Luftkolben alleine auch. Das macht den Umbau wesentlich günstiger.
> 
> SB40214-00 Formula Air Cartridge Kit - standard travel 120-160mm Selva R 27.5" boost Fork 27.5"
> 
> Achtung: das Teil gibt es in verschiedenen Längen. Die obige Artikelnummer gilt nur für die 27,5" 120-160 mm Version!


Bei mir war alles notwendige für den Umbau dabei.


----------



## BergabHeizer (21. Juni 2022)

MK83 schrieb:


> Um mich selbst zu zitieren:
> 
> Bei mir war alles notwendige für den Umbau dabei.


Stimmt wohl leider nicht mehr mit der Nummer überein, hat sich jemand nochmal damit beschäftigt?
Gruss
Bgh


----------

